# Can I do UKC?



## MaddieMagoo (Aug 14, 2007)

I have been seriously thinking of doing UKC Conformation with Maddie. She isn't registered with UKC...but can she still do it...even though she's spayed?

How is AKC and UKC different...Conformation wise?


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

Cannot show a spayed dog in UKC.

You can do UKC Obedience, though. Couple differences in the Nov. exercises. UKC Nov has an honor down and recall is over a jump flanked by stewards.

Have to register for a Limited Privilage Number to enter UKC performance events. I just did this with Quiz so I can show him in UKC obedience in Nov.

-S


----------



## Ardeagold (Feb 26, 2007)

You can enter her in a lot of AKC events as well...just not the conformation ring.


----------



## MaddieMagoo (Aug 14, 2007)

Darn...Oh well...next dog please...hehe.


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

IMO the performance events are a lot more fun anyway! I respect conformation for what it is, but I really don't enjoy having to put on my "party clothes" to run around with my dog! Haha!


----------



## MaddieMagoo (Aug 14, 2007)

HEHE...funny! 

Yes I do love performance events...I'd still like some expirience in the conformation ring before I go off to college...which is in 4 years.


----------



## Sit Happens (Jul 7, 2007)

FlyingQuizini said:


> IMO the performance events are a lot more fun anyway! I respect conformation for what it is, but I really don't enjoy having to put on my "party clothes" to run around with my dog! Haha!


LOL. Party clothes? Hell, I WISH I could wear party clothes to show in. More like OFFICE clothes...:yuck:


----------



## Sit Happens (Jul 7, 2007)

CreekviewGoldens said:


> HEHE...funny!
> 
> Yes I do love performance events...I'd still like some expirience in the conformation ring before I go off to college...which is in 4 years.


OMG...do Juniors! If your parents will let you have another dog, there are lots of breeders who will give you a GREAT Juniors dog!


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

You can do jrs with a spayed pet, too!


----------



## Sit Happens (Jul 7, 2007)

AquaClaraCanines said:


> You can do jrs with a spayed pet, too!


True! But you and I both know that she'd do better with someone's push-button, flashy, retired CH.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Absolutely- but it's an option to get started if her mom says no way to another dog


----------



## MaddieMagoo (Aug 14, 2007)

I know you can...my parents (mostly my mom) says no to another dog...we got a GREAT offer...I'd co-own a English Springer Spainel...we found out we don't have to pay for it...just help out with it. When I go off to college...they'd take it back. Have you heard of a more greater offer than this? Who could pass this one up? I sure wouldn't!!  

But rules are rules...I told my dad to tell my mom about it...don't know if he did...


----------



## Sit Happens (Jul 7, 2007)

CreekviewGoldens said:


> I know you can...my parents (mostly my mom) says no to another dog...we got a GREAT offer...I'd co-own a English Springer Spainel...we found out we don't have to pay for it...just help out with it. When I go off to college...they'd take it back. Have you heard of a more greater offer than this? Who could pass this one up? I sure wouldn't!!


Is the dog show quality, and (hopefully) already show trained? You will be shooting yourself in the foot if you take a dog who is not outstanding quality for the Breed ring. Not trying to be bitchy, but just telling it like it is. Do NOT settle. If you want to do Juniors, you have lots of options. Don't take the first thing that comes along just b/c it sounds like a great deal.


----------



## Sit Happens (Jul 7, 2007)

CreekviewGoldens said:


> I know you can...my parents (mostly my mom) says no to another dog...we got a GREAT offer...I'd co-own a English Springer Spainel..


Are you prepared to commit yourself to show grooming an ESS? They are a very heavily groomed breed...and the show grooming for an ESS is an ARTform. To be competitive in Juniors, your dog will need to be turned out like a Breed ring dog.

Just something to think about...


----------



## MaddieMagoo (Aug 14, 2007)

Yep I know that...I've seen them at shows. 

No, you weren't bitchy...I've seen and expireinced worse...hehe.

Yes the dog is show quality...it's reistered with AKC...and is going for it's CH. It also has done some agility training.


----------



## Sit Happens (Jul 7, 2007)

CreekviewGoldens said:


> Yep I know that...I've seen them at shows.
> 
> No, you weren't bitchy...I've seen and expireinced worse...hehe.
> 
> Yes the dog is show quality...it's reistered with AKC...and is going for it's CH. It also has done some agility training.


Just being registered with AKC is no proof of quality. There a gazillion AKC registered dogs out there that are not show quality. (I'm sure I don't have to explain this point, right?) Is the dog currently being shown? How many points does he/she have? Any majors? How many CHs have the breeders produced? How long have they been in the breed?

Go with the owners (breeders?), to their next show where the dog will be shown in Breed. Get a feel for the show preparation/grooming. Better yet, ask if you can work with the dog and show him/her in the Breed ring before you decide to take on the dog for Juniors.


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

Sit Happens said:


> True! But you and I both know that she'd do better with someone's push-button, flashy, retired CH.


OH boy... is that ever a pet peeve of mine! I think part of the experience should be about training the dog and learning how to handle a dog yourself... vs. running around with the push-button dog that lands itself into a perfect stack everytime - which is what you often see with the Jrs that show their parents' retired CH, etc.


----------



## Sit Happens (Jul 7, 2007)

FlyingQuizini said:


> OH boy... is that ever a pet peeve of mine! I think part of the experience should be about training the dog and learning how to handle a dog yourself... vs. running around with the push-button dog that lands itself into a perfect stack everytime - which is what you often see with the Jrs that show their parents' retired CH, etc.


But, Stephanieeeeeeee...I thought that you didn't pay any attention to the "Party Clothes Venue"???? :

Seriously, sorry to say, but in AKC, that's the way it is in Juniors. Why not increase your odds, if you can? A novice dog with a novice handler? Great for training and experience...but for showing and competing? Nahhhh...not so good. (How many Novice A competitors get an OTCH on their Novice A dog?) 

Now in UKC, it might work. And that is based on my EXTREMELY LIMITED knowledge of what I have seen in UKC (which isn't a whole lot!). The UKC Juniors program really seems to be on the ball. And I think it's only $5 for an entry! At the very few UKC shows I've been to in the last couple of months, I have seen LOTS of Juniors. They must be doing something right.


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

Sit Happens said:


> But, Stephanieeeeeeee...I thought that you didn't pay any attention to the "Party Clothes Venue"???? :
> 
> Seriously, sorry to say, but in AKC, that's the way it is in Juniors. Why not increase your odds, if you can? A novice dog with a novice handler? Great for training and experience...but for showing and competing? Nahhhh...not so good. (How many Novice A competitors get an OTCH on their Novice A dog?)
> 
> Now in UKC, it might work. And that is based on my EXTREMELY LIMITED knowledge of what I have seen in UKC (which isn't a whole lot!). The UKC Juniors program really seems to be on the ball. And I think it's only $5 for an entry! At the very few UKC shows I've been to in the last couple of months, I have seen LOTS of Juniors. They must be doing something right.


The Party Clothes Venue isn't my personal top choice, 'tho I respect it for what it is and have dabbled in it a bit - and will no doubt show a future dog a bit for the experience.

I dunno... to me, having a Jr. show a finished dog that somebody else trained just feels a bit like having your parents do your homework...


----------



## Sit Happens (Jul 7, 2007)

FlyingQuizini said:


> The Party Clothes Venue isn't my personal top choice, 'tho I respect it for what it is and have dabbled in it a bit - and will no doubt show a future dog a bit for the experience.
> 
> I dunno... to me, having a Jr. show a finished dog that somebody else trained just feels a bit like having your parents do your homework...


OOOoooo. Does this mean there is a "future dog" in the works? Do tell! (I have a Terv coming tomorrow to stay with me for socialization and show training! I'm so excited!)

I guess I don't fully agree with you about the "parents doing your homework" bit. Take Dressage (or any horse sport, i.e. saddleseat, hunter/jumper, etc), for example. You have the "schoolmaster" horses, the horses who already know the moves, who are "push button" horses. This is what students learn on. A Junior is a student. They should LEARN with a dog who already knows what he's doing. Then they can learn how to start one on their own. Which is something else, _entirely_.


----------



## MaddieMagoo (Aug 14, 2007)

SitHappens: This ESS is very close to becoming a CH. His brother is 8th in the country...he's beautiful. I was told that this dog was selected to be with a Jr. who would take good care of him and get to have the expirience with a dog like him. 

The people who own him are very nice people who breed their dogs for an all around dog...whethere it would be for a pet or show home. They also would be helping me in this stuff...for a year. They wanted *me* to do this because they trust me and know I LOVE DOGS! 

I have to say I LOVE TERVS..or any of the Belgian dogs...accept the Lakenois...they are a bit different. But anyway...post pics when you have the time!


----------



## Sit Happens (Jul 7, 2007)

CreekviewGoldens said:


> SitHappens: This ESS is very close to becoming a CH. His brother is 8th in the country...he's beautiful. I was told that this dog was selected to be with a Jr. who would take good care of him and get to have the expirience with a dog like him.
> 
> I have to say I LOVE TERVS..or any of the Belgian dogs...accept the Lakenois...they are a bit different. But anyway...post pics when you have the time!


Well, I am supposed to show this dog. But since he has lived in a kennel for the first year of his life (and just turned one year old last month), some serious socialization is in order.

I really love the Belgians. Have loved them since I was a kid looking through Dog World, lol. I helped a breeder with hers for a while. She did a lot of importing from Europe. They are really awesome dogs.


----------



## MaddieMagoo (Aug 14, 2007)

AAWW...poor lil' guy. I'm not a fan of people who think dogs should shut up their whole lives.

But have fun with him or her. I think we all have looked at Dog World...hehe.


----------

